# Aufnahmeprogramm und Videobearbeitungsprogramm gesucht !



## X81505M (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo ich suche für das Aufnehmen von MW3 ein gutes Prog zum Filmen ohne Werbung etc und ein Videobearbeitungsprog.
Beide sollten kostenlos sein da ich mich erstmal in die Materie einarbeiten will ohne Kohle auszugeben ^^


----------



## MClolwut (2. Februar 2012)

Die Aufnahmen werden meistens mit Fraps getätigt. Oder auch anderen Tools, je nach bedarf. Ich mag Camtasia Studio.

Die Videos bearbeiten... die meisten nutzen  Adobe After Effects oder auch Sony Vegas Pro, auch beides Kostenpflichtig. Gratis Tools fallen mir leider keine ein..


----------



## X81505M (4. Februar 2012)

Okay Danke.
900 Euro möcht ich halt net investieren^^
Ich werde beide Progs mal ausprobieren und gucken welches für mich die besseren Resultate liefert.
Bei den Bearbeitungsprogrammen werd ich mal gucken was es für andere Möglichkeiten gibt.


----------



## slayerms (7. Februar 2012)

ich kann dir auch nur fraps ans herzlegen oder wegame ist auch ganz gut und wenn du per konsole aufnehmen willst haupauge....und bearbeitungssystem mhh gratis würde mir da gerade nur windows movie maker einfalln  es ist halt heutzutage nichts mehr gratis=/



lg slayerms


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Februar 2012)

MClolwut schrieb:


> (...)


 After Effects ist kein Schnittprogramm, welches der TE wohl sucht.
Und Camtasia ist erfahrungsgemäß Schrott.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## eXodus1989 (7. Februar 2012)

Zum Aufnehmen sollte man sich für knapp 30 Euro Fraps besorgen.

Als Gratis-Videoschnitt-Programm fällt mir momentan auch nur der Windows-Movie-Maker ein, wobei der neue eigl auch ausreicht, da er die grundlegenden Funktionen beherrscht und auch HD-Videos erstellen kann. Leider fehlen sehr viele professionelle Funktionen aber für den "normalen" Gamer-Videoschnitt sollte der eigl reichen.

Ich denke aber, dass es noch mehr Gratis-Programme gibt, denn ich bezweifle dass jeder Lets-Play-Youtuber etc sich für 700 euro Sony Vegas geleistet hat. Oder alle benutzen den WMM.


----------



## Sickpuppy (7. Februar 2012)

Gratis Schnittprogramm : Virtual Dub
VirtualDub (32 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## X81505M (7. Februar 2012)

Soweit ich weis lassen sich manche Lp'ler das von anderen machen ^^
Hm ich werd mir die Progs mal anschauen und testen und dann Bescheid geben ob es was ist für mich.


----------

